# Urban Decay Naked 3 - FAKE?



## Gulsah (Mar 31, 2014)

I need help and I need it ASAP. Please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I need confirmation that this is a fake Naked 3 palette





The writing of "naked 3" on the package looks fake, but the seller says that's the new package. Please help me. Normally it should look like this:





Am I wrong? Is it really a new package? Please help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gulsah (Mar 31, 2014)

Please, somebody answer?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2014)

Can you post some more pictures? Back of the palette, closer up, etc? There are articles everywhere if you google for it here is one I found: 

http://www.dollupmari.com/2013/12/FakeNaked3Palette.html

But most importantly, where did you buy it from?


----------



## Gulsah (Mar 31, 2014)

Right now I don't have it, my sister has it but tomorrow I will get it and post more pictures. The package itself seems suspicious, I bought it from some site related to ebay that works only in Turkey, and the person who sold it to me says they bought it online from a site in UK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can you notice the "Naked 3" emblem on the package? It doesn't cover the whole package like the original, there are spaces on left and right. Doesn't that prove anything?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, that is very suspect! I also can't tell if its just the picture, but the colors of the shadows along the bottom look off compared to the real box.


----------



## Gulsah (Mar 31, 2014)

These are some pics my sister sent me...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm not the best at these things, but the brush sticks out as fake to me.


----------



## Animezing (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not the best at these things, but the brush sticks out as fake to me.
That's what I was thinking, the brush in the pic is too dark in color &amp; splays out. I ordered mines directly from Urban Decay &amp; the brush looks nothing like it. Also, the colors of the eye shadows look a bit off.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gulsah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need help and I need it ASAP. Please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I need confirmation that this is a fake Naked 3 palette





The writing of "naked 3" on the package looks fake, but the seller says that's the new package. Please help me. Normally it should look like this:

Am I wrong? Is it really a new package? Please help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's hard to tell from that photo. Where was it purchased? If through a 3rd party seller the risk that it is counterfeit is high. The packaging for NAKED3 is not a plastic one like the original two but is indeed a cardboard box. Once you have it on hand check the back, there should be a code printed on the box that will correspond to the same code on the back of the metal packaging. No matching codes = fake.


----------



## Marcia8386 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, that is a FAKE! You can tell because on the real UD pallets each NAME of each color is centered PERFECTLY and this one some color names are not perfectly centered. Check it out yourself. Find a REAL one and look closely at how every name is perfectly centered and the fake ones are not.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marcia8386* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, that is a FAKE! You can tell because on the real UD pallets each NAME of each color is centered PERFECTLY and this one some color names are not perfectly centered. Check it out yourself. Find a REAL one and look closely at how every name is perfectly centered and the fake ones are not. 

The thing is the photos shared are bad due to being blurry and at an angle. At an angle the lettering could look off. The only way to know is if there is a code # on the back of the exterior packaging and the back of the palette itself.





The brush on the other hand... looks wrong. The brush is flat.


----------



## Gulsah (Mar 31, 2014)

Nope, doesn't have a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanna cry


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gulsah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, doesn't have a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanna cry





Fake then. No code = fake.


----------



## nichayes (Mar 31, 2014)

Ahh bummer.


----------



## nichayes (Mar 31, 2014)

Thats truly sadd.


----------



## Marcia8386 (Mar 31, 2014)

All I did was a (MAJOR) close-up view of the pic she took, if you get really close you can see the color names are not perfect like they should be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2014)

I was asked on Facebook what about NAKED 1 and 2. The original packaging, I've been told newer packaging is like NAKED 3, there is a stamp on the cardboard packaging under the plastic and on the palettes.

On NAKED 1 the stamp is typically on the left side of the back of the box while the stamp is on a side of the plastic portion to the palette. On NAKED 2 the stamp on the exterior is next to the UPC and on the bottom right corner of the palette however on NAKED 2 it may be a plastic sticker with the # such as on mine. I purchased all my NAKED palettes directly from Urban Decay.


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

Guys the person who sold me these told me they bought it from "beautybay.com" 



 I find it quite shocking that beautybay would be selling fake Naked palettes, but it really was fake... And the seller still doesn't really believe me when I told them it was fake! As you pointed out there was no code, the metal looked tacky, the brush was different, the names of colours weren't centered, the carton package was different etc etc. I sent it back, hopefully I will get a refund 



 Thank you all so, so much for your help, I am truly grateful...


----------



## saku (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gulsah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys the person who sold me these told me they bought it from "beautybay.com" 



 I find it quite shocking that beautybay would be selling fake Naked palettes, but it really was fake... And the seller still doesn't really believe me when I told them it was fake! As you pointed out there was no code, the metal looked tacky, the brush was different, the names of colours weren't centered, the carton package was different etc etc. I sent it back, hopefully I will get a refund 



 Thank you all so, so much for your help, I am truly grateful...
i never heard of beautybay.com until now. i know i've shopped at beautybar.com. (i don't know if beautybay.com is a trusty site, but the seller could also just be lying about where he got it)

it is fake, and i hope you get your money back. the serial numbers is a good way of telling (also true for Benefit, if you ever shop that brand). also, from the pictures, the lettering is not centered, the box looks different. there is no such thing as a new packaging in the NAKED3 palette - it just came out!


----------



## saku (Apr 1, 2014)

the lettering is definitely not centered even in the pictures: you can just use the eyeshadows are 'guides' as to where the center is.


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

You are absolutely right. What really ticked me off was after I explained all of these proofs to the seller, they still went like "these doesn't prove it's fake, I think you are malevolent, you are putting me in a hard position" etc. It's okay for them to not know how to tell it's fake as well as us, but for them to deny and say I was victimizing them by tryng to return a FAKE palette I bought for 60$ was just... ugh.


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

The thing is, I'm from Turkey here and Sephora's here doesn't sell Urban Decay for some reason I can't fathom. There is no authorised seller of UD products in the whole country! 




 So these kinda situations are not rare at all, unfortunately...


----------



## Luxx (Apr 1, 2014)

Its very easy to get a hold of fakes and to be sold fakes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's really unfortunate. Did you get it at a cheaper price? I had been sold fake NYX lipsticks before, god knows why someone would want to duplicate NYX...Take a look at those links that I posted below.

Fake Urban Decay

Another Fake


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its very easy to get a hold of fakes and to be sold fakes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's really unfortunate. Did you get it at a cheaper price? I had been sold fake NYX lipsticks before, god knows why someone would want to duplicate NYX...Take a look at those links that I posted below.

Fake Urban Decay

Another Fake
Nope, I got it for 60$! 



 Lol indeed, why would anyone bother to duplcate NYX lipsticks is beyond me


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Don't back down on this. The person knows it's a fake which is why that person is trying to turn it on you with the "I think you are malevolent". If the person didn't they'd be apologizing left and right and offering to make it right. Since you had to pay with a credit card or Paypal account or some electronic transfer you can go right to your card holder and request a refund through a charge back due to the fact the item is counterfeit.

You are absolutely right. And yes, I bought it from the Turkish extension of ebay (directly related to ebay I mean) and I reported it as fake and demanded refund. I sent the product back today and the seller says "if there is so much as a fingerprint on the product they will be sending it back to me immediately". Which there isn't, I didn't touch it. But the way they are trying to make me look like a bad guy when I'm the one that paid $60 for a fake palette is annoying. I told them they could also demand refund from beautybay and if they had any problem with how they should go about it, I would be happy to help with that too (since my English is good and theirs might not be and they might have a problem with e-mailing them and explaining the situation to them). This is really ridiculous though, they are saying "I had it brought just because you wanted the palette and now you decide you don't want it" -- then why did you list the item on sale? It's not like I made you do it? Plus it's not that I don't want the item anymore, I don't want a FAKE item. So they want me to shut up and accept it as it is? Duh.


----------



## saku (Apr 1, 2014)

that is really annoying. i'm assuming you filed a case on eBay? you can file an 'Item not as described' case, since they misrepresented the product as being authentic. try googling on the steps you have to take to make sure you get a refund via eBay/PayPal. if you win a case, eBay will pay you, and then they will bill the seller to reimburse them. google is your best friend -- see what other people have done before. eBay will usually side the buyer (and they definitely should in your case!).


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that is really annoying. i'm assuming you filed a case on eBay? you can file an 'Item not as described' case, since they misrepresented the product as being authentic. try googling on the steps you have to take to make sure you get a refund via eBay/PayPal. if you win a case, eBay will pay you, and then they will bill the seller to reimburse them. google is your best friend -- see what other people have done before. eBay will usually side the buyer (and they definitely should in your case!).

Yes I filed a case as "product is fake/replica" (which is forbidden to sell) and started refunding process. When they get the product they had sent me back, they will let the site know and I will be refunded. I just hope they won't make up silly excuses and send it back to me again. Ugh.


----------



## saku (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gulsah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes I filed a case as "product is fake/replica" (which is forbidden to sell) and started refunding process. When they get the product they had sent me back, they will let the site know and I will be refunded. I just hope they won't make up silly excuses and send it back to me again. Ugh.
make sure you ship with tracking! that's the best proof that it was delivered.


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  make sure you ship with tracking! that's the best proof that it was delivered.
Yes I do have a tracking number. They wanted it shipped directly to the cargo company's office so that "they will be opening it with a person that works there present as a proof of it being used if there are any marks on it, in which case they will be sending it back to me". For gods sake...


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

It's a shame that beauty.com or beautybar.com doesn't ship outside USA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they did it would be much simpler...


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fleurissante* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Actually, Beautybay.com is a legit site (n/a). It is a UK based site and I've ordered a lot of things from them - all were authentic. The seller is probably lying that he got it there.

@ Gulsah. Other UK-based sites which have Urban Decay and international shipping are hqhair.com, lookfantastic.com, feelunique.com. The palette there retails around GBP37. I'm not affiliated with any of these sites, but I've shopped there and never had any problem. I think it would probably safer to order directly from one of these sites than to risk by going through a reseller.

Thank you so much for the information, much appreciated. I should check them out for sure. The thing is I'm not sure if I will dare buy Naked palettes online after this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And there's also the fact that it is not allowed to buy cosmetics from abroad, they stop them at the customs (but obviously many of them pass too - I guess the guys at the customs were just fed up and started loosening up a bit heh)


----------



## fleurissante (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gulsah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you so much for the information, much appreciated. I should check them out for sure. The thing is I'm not sure if I will dare buy Naked palettes online after this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And there's also the fact that it is not allowed to buy cosmetics from abroad, they stop them at the customs (but obviously many of them pass too - I guess the guys at the customs were just fed up and started loosening up a bit heh)

No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry this has happened to you.

I'm from Europe, too. This is US site, so the girls/guys here maybe aren't well familiar with European on-line stores.

I had no idea that you can't import cosmetics to Turkey? I can understand that you might pay some customs fees, but banning the import?.


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fleurissante* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry this has happened to you.

I'm from Europe, too. This is US site, so the girls/guys here maybe aren't well familiar with European on-line stores.

I had no idea that you can't import cosmetics to Turkey? I can understand that you might pay some customs fees, but banning the import?.

Oh you pay custom fees too alright - if you pass 150 euros you gotta pay taxes for things you bought. But "coloured cosmetics" like eyeshadow, lipstick, foundation etc are all banned. They stop them at the customs and send them back to the sender's address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fleurissante (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gulsah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh you pay custom fees too alright - if you pass 150 euros you gotta pay taxes for things you bought. But "coloured cosmetics" like eyeshadow, lipstick, foundation etc are all banned. They stop them at the customs and send them back to the sender's address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OMG, that's horrible. If this is the case, then I don't think it is worth the risk. Maybe only if you have a friends/family who live in EU who can order it for you and then bring it to you. This way you wouldn't have to pay customs fees and taxes.

@zadidoll. no problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Funny thing is that the first time I saw the logo of the beautybar I thought they are ripping of beautybay, lol.


----------



## Gulsah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fleurissante* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMG, that's horrible. If this is the case, then I don't think it is worth the risk. Maybe only if you have a friends/family who live in EU who can order it for you and then bring it to you. This way you wouldn't have to pay customs fees and taxes.

Yeah in a way it's not worth the risk :/  But it's just so annoying. No authorized sellers here and I can't import it either. What's a girl to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cassey Birkett (Apr 12, 2015)

@@Gulsah you are not alone, I just received a similar palette from a person who apparently too brought from beauty bay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
you know there is a problem with a warped mirror, a tacky brush, loose pans and when the shade "darkside" has been spelt "darksioe"
but no apparently  don't get a refund until beautybay refunds them!
ARGH


----------

